# night night little fella x



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i made the really sad decision to have my gorgeous hammy Fable pts this morning, he was another free gumtree hammy living in an appling cage but his owner did care about him, she just didnt realise and she genuinly wanted to find him a good home, i'd like to think he had a good life in the 19 months that he was with me, he was such a gentle little soul and i'll really miss him...sleep peacefully my lovely Fabes xxx


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So sorry to read this, he certainly was a handsome little chap. Sleep well little one. x


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

What an adorable looking little chap. So sorry to read this. It is amazing how quickly we can fall in love with him. At least he was well looked after and loved in the final months that he had with you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry you have lost Fable Jo, He was a happy little fella, Im sure he had a fantastic 19mths with you, with a much bigger cage and Hammy towers to run around in. Im sure he knew he was much loved too.

Many you spirit scamper forever free in sunshine little Fable.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you all for your kind words x x x

my oh crushed his horrid old cage and gave it to the scrap man so no other hammy could ever suffer in it...and Fable ended up in the creme de la creme of cages lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> thank you all for your kind words x x x
> 
> my oh crushed his horrid old cage and gave it to the scrap man so no other hammy could ever suffer in it...and Fable ended up in the creme de la creme of cages lol


I bet he thought all his christmases come at one with that Des Res bless his little heart!! xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

He's adorable!! I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost him  I'm sure he had a fabulous life with you. Have fun at the bridge, little man :001_wub: xX


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry Fable had to go to the bridge, such a cute little paws :crying: scamper free little man xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks so much, hes been buried on my Dad-in-laws allotment besides another of my little hammies ,Romeo. x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww so sorry Noush  he was beautiful! I'm currently on the lookout for another special hammy (not that I really have room but who cares about that ) so if you hear of any syrians in need over Lancashire/West Yorkshire way, let me know 

Run free lovely Fable xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> awww so sorry Noush  he was beautiful! I'm currently on the lookout for another special hammy (not that I really have room but who cares about that ) so if you hear of any syrians in need over Lancashire/West Yorkshire way, let me know
> 
> Run free lovely Fable xxxx


thank you xx

lol space should never be an issue...no

i'll definately keep a look out for a hammy in need Portia i got Fable from Leeds, my oh was not amused we had to go that far for him(im in s.yorks)...its only 45 minutes away lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> thank you xx
> 
> lol space should never be an issue...no
> 
> i'll definately keep a look out for a hammy in need Portia i got Fable from Leeds, my oh was not amused we had to go that far for him(im in s.yorks)...its only 45 minutes away lol


Thankyou  even Leeds will do, I went to Leeds for my first gerbil, and Cheshire for my other two, so I don't mind travelling  if they need our help, they need our help :thumbup: :lol:


----------

